# If you build it... Home made marimba question



## Spencer

Has anyone on the forum had any experience making, building or otherwise constructing percussion instruments.

I recently saw a construction plan for a marimba online and wondered if anyone else had seen or even built it.

Here is a youtube video of the plan maker 




and the website where one can purchase plans http://makeamarimba.com/

I also wonder how difficult this would be given that my knowledge of woodworking stopped the day I got my thumb caught in a band saw in junior high. Still have the thumb and the candle holders.


----------

